# Chrome vs Safari



## zags (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Loin de moi l'idée de lancer un troll.

Je suis sur MBP 15"MAC OS 10.7.2. 
Enormément d'appli (de base) Apple me plaisent, mais j'utilise quand même beaucoup LES services Google.
Au vu des récentes mises à jours, je me dis que peu à peu je vais laisser progressivement de côté les services Google au profit de ceux d'Apple.

Prenons le cas du navigateur :
Pour le moment, je préfère Chrome à Safari.
Les raisons :
1- en mode plein écran, Chrome affiche d'avantage que Safari (avec plusieurs onglets)

2- les certificats (ou problèmes épisodiques liés à eux) sont + à jour sur Chrome que Safari

3- On a beau pester contre Flash (à juste titre), c'est parfois utile. Sous Safari il n'y a pas. Sous Chrome c'est directement intégré. Bémol pour Chrome : les flash à tout va, ça bouffe de la batterie. Solution : Une App Chrome résout ce souci.

4- Il me semble (c'est peut-être qu'une impression), que les services Google sont mieux intégrés en utilisant Chrome qu'en utilisant Safari.

5- Côté fonctionnalités (Historique, Options) Chrome me plait d'avantage.



Je ne suis pas du tout contre le fait de quitter Chrome pour Safari
Je ne suis pas un "fan-boy" d'untel ou untel : pour moi c'est un *outil*.

Mais je me dis que je me sers peut-être mal de Chrome et/ou de Safari. C'est pourquoi je viens vers vous :

Au vu de mn type d'utilisation et des 5 points énoncés ci-dessus, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire comment mieux utiliser Safari ?

Si les 5 points cités précédemment n'ont pas vraiment de solutions A CE JOUR, peut-être serait-il intéressant que des améliorations futures de Safari aillent en ce sens ...

Question subsidiaire :
En terme de ressources consommées, lequel est le plus gourmand, Chrome 14 ou Safari ?


En vous remerciant,

Stéphane


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Octobre 2011)

Hello

je te répondrais d'après mon expérience personnelle.

J'utilise Chrome depuis quelques mois maintenant, même si je trouve qu'il se fond moins bien dans l'univers du Mac. J'ai comme l'impression d'avoir un soft qui n'a pas sa place dans mon dock... Pourtant sa rapidité et la possibilité de le synchroniser entre plusieurs PC ont eu raison de l'aspect esthétique. 

J'utilise Chrome et Firefox au travail : Chrome pour mes recherches personnelles, accéder à mes mails ou mes flux RSS via greader. Firefox pour le travail. Mes signets sur Chrome sont synchronisés avec le chrome de mon Mac à la maison. Et les flux RSS le sont via greader. 
De plus Chrome a une fonction très agréable : la possibilité d'épingler certains onglets. 

J'ai essayé Safari au bureau (sous Windows, donc) et je dois dire qu'il est assez ... pourris. Mais si je veux conserver une synchronisation entre la maison et le bureau, je n'ai pas beaucoup de choix :
- Safari à la maison et au bureau
- Safari à la maison et IE9 au bureau
- Chrome partout.

Donc mon choix est vite fait, je reste sur Chrome pour l'instant.

De plus, je trouve de Google Reader pour les flux RSS est vraiment très bon, meilleur que le lecteur de Safari à mon avis. Ceci dit, greader est compatible avec tous les navigateurs, il n'est donc pas un argument valable.


----------



## zags (14 Octobre 2011)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> (...)
> je te répondrais d'après mon expérience personnelle.
> 
> (...)
> ...




Merci pour ton point de vue et expérience personnelle.

Je n'avais pas pensé aux :
- flux rss
- google reader
- signets
- possibilité d'épingler les onglets
- synchronisations

Personnellement je n'utilise pas tout ça (je devrais peut-être), et je pense que cette info peut servir à d'autres.


----------

